

Could the Wikileaks Scandal Lead to New Virtual Currency? - emilepetrone
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/213230/could_the_wikileaks_scandal_lead_to_new_virtual_currency.html

======
morphir
Maybe not a new currency. But Paypal truly has showed weakness when bending
over for a government without any juristic evidence. I mean, Paypal as the #1
international internet pay-service (as I see them) is basically compromising
their entire credibility over one political case. One can only wonder how much
pressure the Government had put on them. So while a totally new currency maybe
would be taking it a bit too far - a 100% independent online pay-
service/transaction-service, explicitly stating their i political independence
would be up for a timely launch now. Kind of like a Swiss bank - but for
online cash-flow.

------
corin_
Offtopic: I hate misuse of common phrases such as "everything from domain-name
providers to payment services". FAR from everything, they couldn't name
another five types of companies that have refused service to Wikileaks.

